# 2010-2011 Nissan Sentras Recalled For Stall And Crash Risk



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

A recall alert has been issued out by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) on more than 33,800 Nissan Sentras from 2010 and 2011 model years. These Sentras may be equipped with faulty battery terminals that can cause an unexpected engine stall while the vehicle is moving.

Subsequently the flaw can also prevent the driver from restarting the engine, increasing the risk of a crash. Those with 2010-2011 Nissan Sentras equipped with the MR20 engine that were made in May 2010 and July-October 2010 are those affected by the issue. The recall problem is the result of zinc coating being applied to the battery terminal posts too thickly during the manufacturing process. As a result, a voltage drop can occur from the extra coating making it difficult to start the car or even damage the car's engine control module.

Nissan will be contacting customers by January 23rd, 2012 and local dealerships will replace the faulty battery terminals free of charge. Concerned owners can also contact Nissan at 800-647-7261.

More: *2010-2011 Nissan Sentras Recalled For Stall And Crash Risk* on Autoguide.com


----------

